
SwissEduc - Informatik - Programmieren lernen mit Kara - Valebo
http://www.swisseduc.ch/informatik/karatojava/download.html
======
gus_massa
I only speak a little of German, so I have to read the English translations.

Home page:
[http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&tl...](http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.swisseduc.ch%2Finformatik%2Fkaratojava%2Fkara%2Findex.html)

Screenshots:
[http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&tl...](http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.swisseduc.ch%2Finformatik%2Fkaratojava%2Fkara%2Fscreenshots.html)

